# Insulin teaching



## KristieStokesCPC (May 20, 2008)

My physician asked if there was a code to use for insulin teaching? Is it possible to use 99420 - Administration and interpretation of health risk assessment instrument?

Thanks
Kristie Stokes, CPC-A


----------



## heatherwinters (May 20, 2008)

*Similar Question*

I posted a similar question, here is a link to the response I received.

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=702&highlight=BYETTA


----------

